# SNL 4/14/12 Josh Brolin; Gotye



## SeanC (Dec 30, 2003)

This Campaign was the Time of my Life
Josh Brolin monologue
Game of Thrones
The Californians
America's Next Top Empire State of Mind Parody Artist
Laser Cats 7 (An SNL Digital Short)(Steven Spielberg cameo)
Gotye performs
Weekend Update
..Top Stories
..What Are You Doing?
..Top Stories
..Garth and Kat
..Top Stories
Piers Morgan Tonight
Woodridge Slow High
Another SNL Digital Short
Gotye performs
Booker T Washington High Prom


----------



## Regina (Mar 30, 2003)

Cold opening was hilarious!

Give that to your husband-he'll know best what to do with it-
And don't spend it on birth control! 

Uh, oh-Gingrich is coming.... He's stealing nuts! 

Game of Thrones was awesome-BATHROOM BREAK!


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

"...and in the end I had 999 problems, and a ***** was all of them!" 


This was the first time that I actually ended up listening to the musical guest all the way through. I even replayed him and then went and got his album.


When Andy and Bill popped up in the Digital Short, I immediately thought "oh crap, another Laser Cats". But then Spielberg showed up and it turned out to actually be pretty good.


----------



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

The Californians felt like it went on for 2 hours.


----------



## SeanC (Dec 30, 2003)

busyba said:


> This was the first time that I actually ended up listening to the musical guest all the way through. I even replayed him and then went and got his album.


I was really impressed with the Gotye too, I added them to my Pandora stations.



Turtleboy said:


> The Californians felt like it went on for 2 hours.


I really enjoyed it . Some people did a much funnier accent then others, but on the whole I found it very funny.

Josh was not that impressive, they didn't seem to use him much.


----------



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

Am I the only one who thinks "Goatse" when I hear his name?


----------



## SeanC (Dec 30, 2003)

Nope..... hadda correct that spelling both times last night before posting.


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

Spielberg's Laser Cats was absolutely Hitchcockian!


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

Turtleboy said:


> Am I the only one who thinks "Goatse" when I hear his name?


Not when I hear it, but certainly when I see it.

When I _hear_ it, I think of Jean Paul Gaultier.


----------



## scooterboy (Mar 27, 2001)

I thought it was a pretty good episode, but certainly not because of the host. He wasn't really used in any way that any other host couldn't have been used.

"America's Next Top Empire State of Mind Parody Artist" meant nothing to me as I've never heard of the song or any parodies of it.

But Gotye was really good (I kept thinking "Got ya!", not Goatse ). I had never heard of him, or heard his music before. But I was really intrigued - so much so that after the end of the episode I want back and listened to the first number again. I think I will buy the album. Oh, and the sound mix was unusually good for SNL.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

That first song, "Somebody That I Used To Know" apparently is a bit of a hit. I finally got around to FFWDing through this past tuesday's _Glee_, after having watched SNL, and it turned out that they covered that song in the episode.


----------



## scooterboy (Mar 27, 2001)

busyba said:


> That first song, "Somebody That I Used To Know" apparently is a bit of a hit. I finally got around to FFWDing through this past tuesday's _Glee_, after having watched SNL, and it turned out that they covered that song in the episode.


I don't seek out new music and I don't watch Glee, so it was new to me!

I also gathered from Digital Short #2 that there's a video for this song that involves people blending into wallpaper? - I'll have to look for that too I guess.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

scooterboy said:


> I don't seek out new music and I don't watch Glee, so it was new to me!
> 
> I also gathered from Digital Short #2 that there's a video for this song that involves people blending into wallpaper? - I'll have to look for that too I guess.







Also cool is a cover from a band out of Canada called Walk off the Earth:


----------



## doom1701 (May 15, 2001)

scooterboy said:


> I don't seek out new music and I don't watch Glee, so it was new to me!
> 
> I also gathered from Digital Short #2 that there's a video for this song that involves people blending into wallpaper? - I'll have to look for that too I guess.


Not just people--incredibly hot chick blending into wallpaper.


----------



## scooterboy (Mar 27, 2001)

Those were both cool videos - thanks.

The cover was a little bit too faithful IMO, but the performance on one guitar was very cool.


----------



## doom1701 (May 15, 2001)

scooterboy said:


> Those were both cool videos - thanks.
> 
> The cover was a little bit too faithful IMO, but the performance on one guitar was very cool.


Even cooler is the parody done by Key of Awesome (BarelyPolitical):


----------



## markz (Oct 22, 2002)

busyba said:


> That first song, "Somebody That I Used To Know" apparently is a bit of a hit. I finally got around to FFWDing through this past tuesday's _Glee_, after having watched SNL, and it turned out that they covered that song in the episode.


The song has been performed on Glee, The Voice, and American Idol recently.

I really like it and have had it on heavy rotation in the car recently.


----------



## Donbadabon (Mar 5, 2002)

LoadStar said:


> Also cool is a cover from a band out of Canada called Walk off the Earth


Well I learned something. I was familiar with Walk off the Earth's version, but not the original.

I saw an interview with them one time about their concept, and they said they wanted to jam to this song but only had the one guitar, so they came up with this idea. Not sure if they were being funny or not, but I love what they did.


----------



## Donbadabon (Mar 5, 2002)

doom1701 said:


> Even cooler is the parody done by Key of Awesome (BarelyPolitical)


Hahaha. That was fantastic.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

Turtleboy said:


> The Californians felt like it went on for 2 hours.


We got stuck in traffic.


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

Turtleboy said:


> Am I the only one who thinks "Goatse" when I hear his name?


Nope.


----------



## Regina (Mar 30, 2003)

TonyD79 said:


> We got stuck in traffic.


Dude...I totally know a shortcut.....

Is that a real show? I did a search for it and it came up blank...I can't believe that's a real show...but then again I can't believe half the shows out there...


----------



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

Gotye is a whiny cat.


----------



## Jesda (Feb 12, 2005)

I hate that song. It's obnoxiously melodramatic and the lyrics lack nuance, but I adore Kimbra.


The rest of Gotye's music is interesting.


----------



## lpamelaa (May 3, 2004)

Turtleboy said:


> The Californians felt like it went on for 2 hours.


I was wondering if anyone outside of Los Angeles would think it was funny. The directions and roads were pretty accurate. Except that Beverly Glen would take you to Studio City, not Encino.


----------



## Kablemodem (May 26, 2001)

Catye is super cute.


----------



## Kablemodem (May 26, 2001)

Beverly Glen takes you to Sherman Oaks, which is between the two.


----------



## Jesda (Feb 12, 2005)

Turtleboy said:


> Am I the only one who thinks "Goatse" when I hear his name?


I picture a big gaping anus when he sing-whines.

Okay that was mean.

I thought The Californians was hilarious. One of the few times I've laughed aloud during SNL.


----------



## Langree (Apr 29, 2004)

doom1701 said:


> Even cooler is the parody done by Key of Awesome (BarelyPolitical):


awesome!


----------



## Peter000 (Apr 15, 2002)

Turtleboy said:


> Gotye is a whiny cat.


That wouldn't be worth watching at all if she weren't incredibly hot.

As it is, I could only get through about a minute of it.


----------



## Fish Man (Mar 4, 2002)

That was an above average episode. Good writing, entirely listenable musical guest. I actually make it through the musical guest's performances without hitting FF on perhaps 20% of the SNL's, this was one of them.

I really liked the WU segment "What are you doing?". I can see them applying that to news pieces on a regular basis, like "Really??!!" ("We're not going to invade you. You have no oil and we're good with khakis." :up: )

I loved how, in the form of a sketch, they showed how Piers Morgan can actually take an extremely divisive, emotional, hot button issue and make it seem bland and boring.


----------



## lpamelaa (May 3, 2004)

Fish Man said:


> I really liked the WU segment "What are you doing?". I can see them applying that to news pieces on a regular basis, like "Really??!!" ("We're not going to invade you. You have no oil and we're good with khakis." :up: )


To me, "What are you doing?" was a one-person stand-in for "Really?!?" I guess Amy Pohler wasn't available....which is weird because Parks & Rec comes back this week and NBC usually likes to cross promote.


----------



## Fish Man (Mar 4, 2002)

lpamelaa said:


> To me, "What are you doing?" was a one-person stand-in for "Really?!?" I guess Amy Pohler wasn't available....which is weird because Parks & Rec comes back this week and NBC usually likes to cross promote.


They've had Seth Meyer's do "Really??!!" by himself a couple of times. But, you're correct, of course, that "Really??!!" is much better with two people playing off one-another.


----------



## Spire (Jun 6, 2001)

Turtleboy said:


> Am I the only one who thinks "Goatse" when I hear his name?


I think "Game of the Year Edition".


----------



## ElJay (Apr 6, 2005)

I'd never heard of Gotye before this. I hated the first song, loved the second, and then ordered the album... 

I thought most of Californians was really funny, though like any other SNL sketch it went on too long. I've always been amused at the way people in California use "The" to describe roads.

Everything else felt pretty average.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

ElJay said:


> I thought most of Californians was really funny, though like any other SNL sketch it went on too long. I've always been amused at the way people in California use "The" to describe roads.


BUZZ, WRONG.. NO..

Only *Southern* Californians stupidly put "the" in front of freeway numbers.


----------



## Kablemodem (May 26, 2001)

They do it in NY and FL too.


----------



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

Kablemodem said:


> They do it in NY and FL too.


No


----------



## Jesda (Feb 12, 2005)

Kablemodem said:


> They do it in NY and FL too.


Only Californians visiting NY and FL do that unless they're referring to a bridge.


----------



## Jesda (Feb 12, 2005)

ElJay said:


> I hated the first song, loved the second


Same.


----------



## Peter000 (Apr 15, 2002)

Kablemodem said:


> They do it in NY and FL too.





Turtleboy said:


> No


When I was living there I heard "The A1A" quite a bit.


----------



## Ment (Mar 27, 2008)

Gotye thanks for introducing me to Kimbra, she is all kinds of awesome.


----------



## SeanC (Dec 30, 2003)

Heh, it's funny I didn't even notice the "The 405" thing at all until you guys mentioned it, and I never thought of it as a regional thing.

So I went through the highways around me and the only one that gets a "The" is the Mass Pike, but then, that's not a number, no one says "The 90." So yeah, I didn't notice it at all during the sketch, it all sounded very natural, but now that I'm thinking about it, it is interesting how some highways get a "The."


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

Almost every major road around NYC has a name that it is referred to rather than its number, so the "the" isn't really an affectation.

The FDR, the West Side Highway, the Henry Hudson, the Grand Central, the LIE, the Major Deegan, the Hutch, the Cross-Bronx, the Sprain, etc...



On the infrequent occasions that we refer to them by number (like 495 for the LIE), we don't use "the".


----------



## Kablemodem (May 26, 2001)

busyba said:


> The FDR, the West Side Highway, the Henry Hudson, the Grand Central, the LIE, the Major Deegan, the Hutch, the Cross-Bronx, the Sprain, etc...


Exactly. And in Florida you have "The Turnpike." I-95, A1A, etc. don't have lengthier official names (that I am aware of) and thus don't require shortening. Although when I was a kid we used to refer to I-95 as The Highway of Death because there were so many fatal accidents.

In L.A. we could call it The San Diego Freeway, The Hollywood Freeway, The Santa Monica Freeway, but those names are rather long and kind of useless (most people don't know the official names and the names only make sense going in one direction), so we keep "The," drop the official name, and add the official number. So much less confusing, especially when you have to give directions and use multiple freeways.


----------



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

Kablemodem said:


> Exactly. And in Florida you have "The Turnpike." I-95, A1A, etc. don't have lengthier official names (that I am aware of) and thus don't require shortening. Although when I was a kid we used to refer to I-95 as The Highway of Death because there were so many fatal accidents.


The Turnpike doesn't count, because it's a proper name. In Florida there is no "the" in front of numbers like there is in SoCal. No one says "the I-95" like people in SoCal say "The 405".

And I've never heard "The A1A" or "The US-1".


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

busyba said:


> Almost every major road around NYC has a name that it is referred to rather than its number, so the "the" isn't really an affectation.
> 
> The FDR, the West Side Highway, the Henry Hudson, the Grand Central, the LIE, the Major Deegan, the Hutch, the Cross-Bronx, the Sprain, etc...
> 
> On the infrequent occasions that we refer to them by number (like 495 for the LIE), we don't use "the".


This is correct! :up:

And I STILL can't get that stupid Goyte song out of my head.

SO annoying!!!


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

nyny523 said:


> And I STILL can't get that stupid Goyte song out of my head.
> 
> SO annoying!!!


I've had the single and the remix version on infinite rotation on my laptop while I work for the last couple of days.


----------



## scooterboy (Mar 27, 2001)

nyny523 said:


> And I STILL can't get that stupid Goyte song out of my head.
> 
> SO annoying!!!


I'm suffering from the same thing, but I made the mistake of telling a coworker at lunch yesterday that I've had this earworm since saturday night.

So he calls me at my desk yesterday afternoon. I answer and immediately hear the beginning notes of the song coming from the phone. Aarrrgh!

I'm home last night and the phone rings. I answer it and guess what? Aarrrrgh!

Today he emailed me a tiny url link asking me to investigate a web page for him. Uh uh. Not this time!


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

scooterboy said:


> I'm suffering from the same thing, but I made the mistake of telling a coworker at lunch yesterday that I've had this earworm since saturday night.
> 
> So he calls me at my desk yesterday afternoon. I answer and immediately hear the beginning notes of the song coming from the phone. Aarrrgh!
> 
> ...


Ooh...you need to think of a way to get back at him!


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

nyny523 said:


> Ooh...you need to think of a way to get back at him!


Try sending him this link: youtu.be/8UVNT4wvIGY?t=1m34s


----------



## kimsan (Jan 23, 2002)

busyba said:


> I've had the single and the remix version on infinite rotation on my laptop while I work for the last couple of days.


I hear the FatCat Remix version a few weeks ago. Too techno/dance for my taste but it got me curious enough to look up Gotye on youtube and pick up Making Mirrors. Count me in as one who read the name as "Got-Ya".

Guess I'm a sucker for obsession and abuse in songs. Eyes Wide open is a MUCH more accessable song.

Loved the SNL version of both and the short was great


----------



## Kablemodem (May 26, 2001)

Turtleboy said:


> The Turnpike doesn't count, because it's a proper name. In Florida there is no "the" in front of numbers like there is in SoCal. No one says "the I-95" like people in SoCal say "The 405".
> 
> And I've never heard "The A1A" or "The US-1".


Its official name is Florida's Turnpike, but everyone calls it The Turnpike.

Our highways are called freeways. But we have so many, and you often need to take several to get where you are going. Some are interstate highways and some are state highways.

Take the freeway.

Which one?

The San Diego Freeway.

But I'm not going to San Diego, I'm going north.

The 405 freeway. Same thing.

Oh, the 405, got it.


----------



## Langree (Apr 29, 2004)

Kablemodem said:


> Its official name is Florida's Turnpike, but everyone calls it The Turnpike.
> 
> Our highways are called freeways. But we have so many, and you often need to take several to get where you are going. Some are interstate highways and some are state highways.
> 
> ...


in Sac you go on 99,5, or 80. (and business loop 80 if you're old like me, it's been renamed), no "the" for us.


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

Other than the bridges around here, which are referred to by name despite what road they are on (the Howard Frankland, the Gandy, the Courtney Campbell, etc.), the only out-of-the-ordinary designation (to me, anyway) is I-4. None of the other highways are referred to with the "I" except for I-4. I guess because just saying "4" is strange so the "I" is a substitute for "the."


----------



## dilorc (Feb 13, 2002)

scooterboy said:


> I thought it was a pretty good episode, but certainly not because of the host. He wasn't really used in any way that any other host couldn't have been used.
> 
> "America's Next Top Empire State of Mind Parody Artist" meant nothing to me as I've never heard of the song or any parodies of it.
> 
> But Gotye was really good (I kept thinking "Got ya!", not Goatse ). I had never heard of him, or heard his music before. But I was really intrigued - so much so that after the end of the episode I want back and listened to the first number again. I think I will buy the album. Oh, and the sound mix was unusually good for SNL.


You might like this one:


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Just got around to watching this today. Loved the Game of Thrones digital short.



mattack said:


> BUZZ, WRONG.. NO..
> 
> Only *Southern* Californians stupidly put "the" in front of freeway numbers.





Kablemodem said:


> They do it in NY and FL too.


We do it in Arizona, too (the 10, the 17, the 101, the 202, the 60, etc.).


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

OK, but my point is that it is known as "a California thing" but is really a N vs S distinction.

(Remember, California is *BIIIIIG*)


----------

